# MyODBC install problem - rebuild



## marctin (Jun 4, 2003)

Hi,

I get the following problem. I neet to install myodbc. The mac version MyODBC-3.51.06-apple-darwin6.4-powerpc has a problem to be installed, described on list.mysql.com by a list member as follows :
----------
[http://lists.mysql.com/list.php?5:mss:7440:nbpiiffappecfeobkcop]
I finally got this working after several e-mails to the list and 
rebuilding MyODBC. Check the archive for any communications that 
involved me and others last week. Frankly, I'm not sure what part of 
what I did made it work. The big key is that you have to rebuild MyODBC 
because the binary that's up there is built using someones non-standard 
private paths to where they have MySQL installed.
----------
Based on this I tried the following: I cp'd he files of the binary distribution in the directory /usr/lib
And then I tried to follow the instructions below (from mysql mydbc faq):

$ ./configure --prefix=/usr/local 
                  --with-unixODBC=/usr/local
                  --with-mysql-libs=/usr/local/mysql/lib/mysql
                  --with-mysql-includes=/usr/local/mysql/include/mysql
                  --disable-shared
                  --enable-gui=no
                  --host=powerpc-apple

I try in darwin to execute this ./configure line but get always 
/configure: Command not found.

I have not much experience in the Darwin or any other command line environment, therefor here some basic questions:

- Where do the files exactly have to be, before launching ./configure ? As I sead, for the moment I cp'd them into /usr/lib
- Do I have at all the right components for rebuilding the myodbc: content of [MyODBC-3.51.06-apple-darwin6.4-powerpc]
- Where do I have to cd .. in Darvin to launch ./configure 
- And a even more basic question: when having to rebuild, do I follow the right instructions when trying to execute the description found here? [http://www.mysql.com/products/myodbc/faq_toc.html#SEC40] and then under  2.3.6 Mac OS X Notes 

Many thanks for any help.

Martin.


----------

